# Refinishing dining room table.



## Adam Fausch (May 24, 2015)

Hi I am about to begin refinishing my great grandpas dining room table. I am wondering if I should run the leaves through the planner first or is it better to just strip them and sand them?


----------



## Brink (May 24, 2015)

I wouldn't plane them unless you wanted to remove material. 
For refinishing, usually strip , sand, refinish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (May 24, 2015)

I'd recommend posting some pictures. If the leaves were done with veneer running then through the planer would strip that all off and who knows what the substrate was. Also, if they are solid and you plane them a little thinner than they wouldn't match the thickness of the rest of the table top. I've done a few tables over the years and I'd just start by stripping and sanding. Also, Varnish and paint can really gum up planer blades and the mess probably isn't worth it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Adam Fausch (May 24, 2015)

Thanks that what I was worried about. As far as I know they are solid oak. I'm sure the table was made in the 1910's or '20's. Not all the leaves have had the same work done on them. 16 ate around the table and my grandpa was the youngest. And so some leaves have just sat unused for 60 years. 

What is a good stripper? I have some stuff called EZ strip but have heard something called Citrus Strip is good. Also what is good for filling holes and cracks?




Thanks


----------



## Tony (May 24, 2015)

I like Citrus Strip. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (May 24, 2015)

I've recently used a Sherwin Williams product "smart strip". Worked pretty well, just caked it on and gave it 24 hours. Not as dangerous as most chemical strippers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 24, 2015)

Think you are going to have a gorgeous table when you are finished. Have you thought about how you are going to finish it? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adam Fausch (May 24, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Think you are going to have a gorgeous table when you are finished. Have you thought about how you are going to finish it? Chuck



Thanks. The trim in our house is pretty blonde so I wouldn't mind going pretty light. But we'll see how well I can get everything cleaned up. Golden Oak or Fruitwood from Minwax is usually the color I go with. But I need to research and get more advice about what's a good finishing coat over top for a table. It is an everyday three meals a day table as we don't have a formal dining room in our current house.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Adam Fausch (May 27, 2015)

Tony said:


> I like Citrus Strip. Tony



Got some citrus trip a co worker recommended it too. Brushed it on it says it stays wet for 24 hours then scrape it off. Seems like it might dry faster than that.


----------



## Schroedc (May 27, 2015)

Adam Fausch said:


> Got some citrus trip a co worker recommended it too. Brushed it on it says it stays wet for 24 hours then scrape it off. Seems like it might dry faster than that.



You can lay a sheet of plastic like drop cloth or a flat garbage bag over the stripper to keep it wet too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (May 27, 2015)

Adam Fausch said:


> Got some citrus trip a co worker recommended it too. Brushed it on it says it stays wet for 24 hours then scrape it off. Seems like it might dry faster than that.



It dries quicker than that here, but it's probably cooler up there! I've just scraped it off and done several applications, but Collins idea is a dam good one. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adam Fausch (May 27, 2015)

Thanks I'll try those ideas.


----------

